# I Shall be Posting Less Frequently for the Next Several Weeks



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2019)

Starting this Thursday (August 1), my family is having the main bathroom in our house renovated; I personally think that only the tub needs to be replaced, but my parents also wish to replace the sink and cabinets, which I believe is a complete waste of money, but it is their decision, not mine, which I feel is unfair to me, since I use that bathroom every day and they scarcely ever use it, since they have a bathroom adjacent to their bedroom.

The renovation shall take several weeks, but hopefully not the entire month of August, during which time I shall be staying at my grandmother's house to keep her company; since she does not have a computer, I shall be posting on this forum less frequently for the next several weeks. I am saying this so that no one here worries about me; I shall be perfectly fine, and will let everyone know when the renovation is complete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)

Why does this stop you from posting? Do you usually use your PC in the bathroom while using wired connection in there?


----------



## Djomla (Jul 29, 2019)

Several weeks to renovate a bathroom?


----------



## nobody (Jul 30, 2019)

You shouldn't feel obligated to tell strangers on the internet about your personal life.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for telling everybody so we don't worry about you.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

Or you can just post on mobile.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I personally think that only the tub needs to be replaced, but my parents also wish to replace the sink and cabinets, which I believe is a complete waste of money, but it is their decision, not mine, which I feel is unfair to me, since I use that bathroom every day and they scarcely ever use it, since they have a


It's completely fair because it's their house.  You want to decide want to renovate then get your own place.  Until then tough titties.


DemonDragonJ said:


> jeep her company


Keep*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Why does this stop you from posting? Do you usually use your PC in the bathroom while using wired connection in there?



Never, my computer is in my bedroom, and I never remove it from there except to perform maintenance on it.



cobe42 said:


> You shouldn't feel obligated to tell strangers on the internet about your personal life.



I understand that, but I do not wish for the other users here to worry about me.



Mider T said:


> Or you can just post on mobile.



I could do that, but I shall not, because I wish to use my cell phone only for telephone calls.



Mider T said:


> It's completely fair because it's their house.  You want to decide want to renovate then get your own place.  Until then tough titties.



The problem is that it shall affect me far more than it shall affect them; _I_ am the one who shall suffer, yet I have no say in the matter.

Also, you said "want," when you should have said "what."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

Have no fear DemonDragonJ, I shall continue to make many excellent threads in the Konoha Country Club in your honour. Your section is safe in my hands. You will be missed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 30, 2019)

Man I feel bad for the Reno guys when They discover all that jizz in the pipes.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 30, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Man I feel bad for the Reno guys when They discover all that jizz in the pipes.





Anyway. You’d have a new bathroom to come home to so it isn’t all that bad.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but I shall not, because I wish to use my cell phone only for telephone calls.





DemonDragonJ said:


> The problem is that it shall affect me far more than it shall affect them; _I_ am the one who shall suffer, yet I have no say in the matter.


Yup.  They can make whatever rules they want in their house.  A man's house is his castle.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, you said "want," when you should have said "what."


You're right, I should have.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Jul 31, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but I shall not, because I wish to use my cell phone only for telephone calls.



Why?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2019)

Actually a bathroom is a big part of a home's value so it's a good idea to keep it up to date design wise and functioning properly.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Why?



Because I see no reason to use it for any other purpose; also, I use my computer more frequently than I should, so staying at my grandmother's house will be a great way to reduce the amount of time that I spend using it.



Nep Nep said:


> Actually a bathroom is a big part of a home's value so it's a good idea to keep it up to date design wise and functioning properly.



Yes, that is true, but I still do not see any reason to replace the sink and cabinets, as they are perfectly fine as they are; it is only the tub/shower that needs to be replaced.

That also explains why every house I have considered for myself that has more than one bathroom has been significantly more expensive than those with only a single bathroom.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I see no reason to use it for any other purpose; also, I use my computer more frequently than I should, so staying at my grandmother's house will be a great way to reduce the amount of time that I spend using it.



Do you not need to access the internet when you're outside your house?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Do you not need to access the internet when you're outside your house?



Yes, but my grandmother lives only twenty minutes away from where I live, so, if I need to check my e-mail, I shall return to my house to do so.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but my grandmother lives only twenty minutes away from where I live, so, if I need to check my e-mail, I shall return to my house to do so.



You'd rather waste 40 minutes round trip instead of opening up the email on your phone? 
Do you go back home to use maps and GPS too?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> You'd rather waste 40 minutes round trip instead of opening up the email on your phone?



She does not have wi-fi at her house, so I would use my monthly data if I did that while I was there.



Heart Over Blade said:


> Do you go back home to use maps and GPS too?



No, I have a GPS device that I bring with me whenever I need it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> so I would use my monthly data if I did that while I was there.


That's what its for.


DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I have a GPS device that I bring with me whenever I need it.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> She does not have wi-fi at her house, so I would use my monthly data if I did that while I was there.



How much monthly data are you limited to and how much do you actually use per month?


----------



## nobody (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> She does not have wi-fi at her house, so I would use my monthly data if I did that while I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have a GPS device that I bring with me whenever I need it.



Why do you think it's necessary to bring a GPS when you have a phone that could replicate that same feat.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2019)

cobe42 said:


> Why do you think it's necessary to bring a GPS when you have a phone that could replicate that same feat.



Because I do not wish for all the various functions of my smart phone to interfere with each other, and I had the GPS device for years before I purchased my smart phone, so I am accustomed to using it.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 1, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I do not wish for all the various functions of my smart phone to interfere with each other, .


That makes no sense. How does using maps or checking email on your phone interfere with its other functions?

You havent answered me or Mider about putting your mobile data to use, which makes me think a lot of it is going to waste at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> That makes no sense. How does using maps or checking email on your phone interfere with its other functions?
> 
> You havent answered me or Mider about putting your mobile data to use, which makes me think a lot of it is going to waste at the end of the cycle.


I don't think he understands how phones work, which is ironic considering he started the electronics thread.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't think he understands how phones work, which is ironic considering he started the electronics thread.



Either that or he is so uncomfortable with using it in new ways that he's making up excuses not to do so. He doesn't want to admit it. So he avoided the 2 posts that make it hard to continue his mental gymnastics. Anything it takes to stay in his comfort zone.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 1, 2019)

DDJ has unconventional preferences.
This is well documented.

You don't have to jump down his throat for all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Snowless said:


> DDJ has unconventional preferences.
> This is well documented.
> 
> You don't have to jump down his throat for all of them.


Unconventional =/= incorrect


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 2, 2019)

Apparently teaching DDJ to use all the functionalities of a smartphone is bad, mkay.

And no, we do consider which of his quirks are worth discussion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 2, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> That makes no sense. How does using maps or checking email on your phone interfere with its other functions?



I could do that, but I shall not, simply because I do not wish to do so; that is my reason, as simple as it is.



Mider T said:


> I don't think he understands how phones work, which is ironic considering he started the electronics thread.



I do, but I prefer to have a separate device for each function, especially considering how much money I spent on those devices.



Snowless said:


> DDJ has unconventional preferences.
> This is well documented.
> 
> You don't have to jump down his throat for all of them.



May I please quote this post in my signature?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

He prefers to be antiquated and make life more difficult for himself, it's his choice.  He lives in America.

The _real _America @Dragon D. Luffy @Mr. Black Leg


----------



## Snowless (Aug 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but I shall not, simply because I do not wish to do so; that is my reason, as simple as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go for it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 2, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Go for it.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Heart Over Blade (Aug 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but I shall not, simply because I do not wish to do so; that is my reason, as simple as it is.



I accept your concession that using maps or other apps on your phone does not interfere with its other functions and it was just something you made up.

You are free to continue with your not too smart usage of your phone and dedicated GPS device. After all, exercising the freedom to do silly things is more important than having common sense, in America.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Francyst said:


>


Perfect post for this convo tbh


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> He prefers to be antiquated and make life more difficult for himself, it's his choice.  He lives in America.
> 
> The _real _America @Dragon D. Luffy @Mr. Black Leg



You're right, if he lives in the US, he lives in America.

If he lives in Brazil, he also lives in America. 

Now get your seppo shit outta here.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You're right, if he lives in the US, he lives in America.
> 
> If he lives in Brazil, he also lives in America.
> 
> Now get your seppo shit outta here.


There's one America and it's the United States, sorry fam


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> There's one America and it's the United States, sorry fam



This is clearly a cry for help from the US educational system.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This is clearly a cry for help from the US educational system.


The one ranked far above any country's in South America? Oh I'm sure


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The one ranked far above any country's in South America? Oh I'm sure



Yes, if it's so bad that you can't understand a single, basic, concept, that the name was not created nor used to refer to the US and it is an appropriation by USAians that is quite offensive and robs the identity of many nations, then sure, just brag about beating developing countries in education. The modern-day use of " America " in anglophone countries is because European (Specially British) people would use the word to describe not only the new continent, but as a shorthand for their territories in the new continent, and then, when the US became independent, the word was used because it was the name of the continent. That is also why the name of the country isn't " Republic of America " or something like that. It's " United States of America ", as in, " The United States in the American continent/the area of America ".

Language can be either descriptive or prescriptive, and calling the US, " America " is neither. For the exception of maybe in the context of being in the US (Which would be descriptive use), but again, it doesn't make sense even in this context, because you have to have a word for " America " not meaning " the US ", so either way it is incorrect.

Now, you can use the term " the Americas ", and can divide the continent geographically into two, and geopolitically into three, sure, no problems there, the divisions help us. But using the word and appropriating an identity is just something that is quintessentially USAian.

Also: good luck on the restoration. I hate changing stuff in my house.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

USAian isn't a term that...like anybody uses.  America, for better or worse, will be understood as another term for the US.  Maybe if its status was that of a less important status like a South American country then "USAian" would pick up steam.  But alas (for you) it isn't.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> USAian isn't a term that...like anybody uses. America, for better or worse, will be understood as another term for the US. Maybe if its status was that of a less important status like a South American country then "USAian" would pick up steam. But alas (for you) it isn't.



We use in Brazil, the equivalent of it (Estadunidenses, something like " Unitedstatesians ") for better accuracy. Something like an academic paper, journalist article, etc. Because it's far more accurate than " American " that can refer to anyone in the continent and " North-American ", that can refer to México, Canada or the US.

It's fun because you keep trying to insult my country, when I have no pride in it. I'm not a nationalist, you can keep on flexing, screaming 'MURICA FUCK YEAH !  and criticizing Brazil all you want, I'll probably just jump in the criticism. Understanding that an indentity is important is not the same as being a nationalist. Oh and also, by the way, the identity of which I speak, the US is included. The problem isn't that the US is contemplated by the word " America ", the problem is that it wants to be the only thing contemplated by said word.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> We use in Brazil, the equivalent of it (Estadunidenses, something like " Unitedstatesians ") for better accuracy. Something like an academic paper, journalist article, etc. Because it's far more accurate than " American " that can refer to anyone in the continent and " North-American ", that can refer to México, Canada or the US.
> 
> It's fun because you keep trying to insult my country, when I have no pride in it. I'm not a nationalist, you can keep on flexing, screaming 'MURICA FUCK YEAH !  and criticizing Brazil all you want, I'll probably just jump in the criticism. Understanding that an indentity is important is not the same as being a nationalist. Oh and also, by the way, the identity of which I speak, the US is included. The problem isn't that the US is contemplated by the word " America ", the problem is that it wants to be the only thing contemplated by said word.


That's cool, English is the language of he world though not Portuguese or otherwise other countries would be saying Unitedstatsians instead of Americans. 

And there is no flexing (well maybe a little) here, although it is a bit sad you don't have any pride in your country, but it's the truth.  As a more powerful country you have a stronger chance of forcing your own identity than a weaker one.  I mean hell, there was just a country (Swaziland) that changed it's own name (eSwatini) because it was tired of being confused with Switzerland and Sweden.

Also Identity* not Indentity.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That's cool, English is the language of he world though not Portuguese or otherwise other countries would be saying Unitedstatsians instead of Americans.
> 
> And there is no flexing (well maybe a little) here, although it is a bit sad you don't have any pride in your country, but it's the truth. As a more powerful country you have a stronger chance of forcing your own identity than a weaker one. I mean hell, there was just a country (Swaziland) that changed it's own name (eSwatini) because it was tired of being confused with Switzerland and Sweden.



So basically, " might is right " ? That's quite ... Normal, actually. Imperialistic countries tend to create this exact excuse in the mentality of their people. That is some power trippinig, of course,  but it is all too common, you guys freak out about Russia meddling but no one bats an eye on the numerous coups on democratically elected presidents, some of which would end up creating some of the worst dictatorships and such things as current Iran-US relations. And I find sadder that people jerk off to " being born in a place " than not having pride in their countries. I just try to analyze a country, through my own set of values, and determine if I like it or not, there's some stuff that I find the US leaps and bounds ahead of Brazil and others that I find Brazil leaps and bounds ahead of the US. Like, for example, while you guys jerk off to the political narrative of " freedom and democracy ", you have neither of those, and the presidential election in the US is far from being democratic, for example, and, in yet another example, the freest country in the world, but you can't even have a drink out in the street in some states (I'm not saying that Brazil is " more free " though, just to stay clear on that).

I take pride in things in my country that I was/am part of, of which I helped to create or to maintain. If I fight for education, and it becomes better, I'll be proud of it, and I can't say to what extent my contributions to things are, but I take pride in fighting for education in this country, even though it is fucking horseshit, I stay prideful because, at the very least, I'm trying. 

I get the idea that it is nice to be part of a long-standing tradition, it gives us a warm fuzzy feeling in our bellies, and I myself am not imune to it, like saying " We are sons and daughters of the founding fathers " but often times, this leads to idealization and the exaltation of historical characters, which is ALWAYS dubious, literally no historical character is Mr. Goody two-shoes. When you guys boast proudly about Founding Fathers, I only see some people flexing on having had some rich and well educated gentlemen of their time, whose ideals of " freedom " were completely BULLSHIT (Not only to us, but to them) and are as different as possible from our own ideas of freedom today (Even in the US, the average American would not agree with the founding fathers views on freedom, if they were actually presented the way they were).

But yeah, if your main argument is " might is right " then I have nothing to discuss with you. 



Mider T said:


> Also Identity* not Indentity.



Thanks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So basically, " might is right " ? That's quite ... Normal, actually. Imperialistic countries tend to create this exact excuse in the mentality of their people. That is some power trippinig, of course,  but it is all too common, you guys freak out about Russia meddling but no one bats an eye on the numerous coups on democratically elected presidents, some of which would end up creating some of the worst dictatorships and such things as current Iran-US relations. And I find sadder that people jerk off to " being born in a place " than not having pride in their countries. I just try to analyze a country, through my own set of values, and determine if I like it or not, there's some stuff that I find the US leaps and bounds ahead of Brazil and others that I find Brazil leaps and bounds ahead of the US. Like, for example, while you guys jerk off to the political narrative of " freedom and democracy ", you have neither of those, and the presidential election in the US is far from being democratic, for example, and, in yet another example, the freest country in the world, but you can't even have a drink out in the street in some states (I'm not saying that Brazil is " more free " though, just to stay clear on that).
> 
> I take pride in things in my country that I was/am part of, of which I helped to create or to maintain. If I fight for education, and it becomes better, I'll be proud of it, and I can't say to what extent my contributions to things are, but I take pride in fighting for education in this country, even though it is fucking horseshit, I stay prideful because, at the very least, I'm trying.
> 
> ...


You went off some weird tangent when I'm just explaining a nation's soft power gives it sway.  That's life.  There will always be leaders and followers.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You went off some weird tangent when I'm just explaining a nation's soft power gives it sway.  That's life.  There will always be leaders and followers.



You talked about two topics: being prideful of your country and " the US can do whatever, as long as it is the strongest country in the world ".


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You talked about two topics: being prideful of your country and " the US can do whatever, as long as it is the strongest country in the world ".


How did you get that from having the authority to assert your identity.  You're so sensitive about the fact there are superpowers in the world.  The US isn't a pre-WWI Empire, it isn't some evil power that just goes around doing whatever to whoever (although it has the power to).  Nothing wrong with it wanting it's due respect.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How did you get that from having the authority to assert your identity. You're so sensitive about the fact there are superpowers in the world. The US isn't a pre-WWI Empire, it isn't some evil power that just goes around doing whatever to whoever (although it has the power to). Nothing wrong with it wanting it's due respect.



HAHAHAHAHA. It doesn't right ? Like, it never staged coups in Latin America or in Asia to put in puppet governments for themselves so they could better control other countries, am I right ? 

The US is an imperialistic nation, saying otherwise is just wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. It doesn't right ? Like, it never staged coups in Latin America or in Asia to put in puppet governments for themselves so they could better control other countries, am I right ?
> 
> The US is an imperialistic nation, saying otherwise is just wrong.


You need to get over these 40 or 50 year old events.  An imperialist nation would invade and install Americans, not use subversion and put in a local ruler.  I'm not saying it's right but that's not imperialism.  Coups are old as time and not limited to America.  Even today.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You need to get over these 40 or 50 year old events.



Not when it is tied to my country's history and it continues to shape our current political spectrum to this day. What did you think ? " Yeah, sure, kill their blooming democracy, nothing bad will come out of 21 years of dictatorship ". Fuck off with this " it has been 50 years " bullshit, you don't know the consequences of it, the relatvies and family of people who died are still alive, the people who were tortured are still alive and remember well their traumas, there are people who could never even bury their loved ones. And this I am saying in a personal scale. In a much wider sense, the dictatorship gave us many fucked up " political heritages " that I can't even begin to describe how they continue to ruin us. Oh and, BTW, it officially ended 34 years ago, and I'll " get over it " when the consequences of it also become null in my country, which there's a zero chance of happening ever. 



Mider T said:


> An imperialist nation would invade and install Americans, not use subversion and put in a local ruler. I'm not saying it's right but that's not imperialism. Coups are old as time and not limited to America. Even today.



Whataboutism much ? Also, you would not have the manpower (Nor did have back then) to downright invade all countries you staged a coup, and to maintain those people there, imagine dozens of Vietnams at any given time, various uprisings and downright war in many countries at the same time. Korean war, Vietnam and other proxy wars were already very taxing to the US (And the USSR), let alone an all-out war/invasion. Subversion was a much, much, much smarter tactic, required less effort and had very desirable effects, for the US at least. Not to mention that the secrets of Operation Condor and shit like that are still being discovered to this day and they are kept pretty much in the academical debate, in other words, it doesn't soil the US's international reputation as much as it could, the US can still keep it's " good guy " façade.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Not when it is tied to my country's history and it continues to shape our current political spectrum to this day. What did you think ? " Yeah, sure, kill their blooming democracy, nothing bad will come out of 21 years of dictatorship ". Fuck off with this " it has been 50 years " bullshit, you don't know the consequences of it, the relatvies and family of people who died are still alive, the people who were tortured are still alive and remember well their traumas, there are people who could never even bury their loved ones. And this I am saying in a personal scale. In a much wider sense, the dictatorship gave us many fucked up " political heritages " that I can't even begin to describe how they continue to ruin us. Oh and, BTW, it officially ended 34 years ago, and I'll " get over it " when the consequences of it also become null in my country, which there's a zero chance of happening ever.


Your country isn't unique in this regard.  At least you still had Brazilians in charge and those Brazilians had some Braziliand supporting them, giving them legitimacy.  It could be an active foreign power setting up rule like Britain to India or France to Algeria.  Then the situation would truly be worse.  Or an actual recent event like Kosovo or Tiananmen Square.  Once again it isn't right but there's been more than enough time and for more recent problems than to blame the US for anything.  Blame the weak institutions that got you into that mess.


Mr. Black Leg said:


> Whataboutism much ? Also, you would not have the manpower (Nor did have back then) to downright invade all countries you staged a coup, and to maintain those people there, imagine dozens of Vietnams at any given time, various uprisings and downright war in many countries at the same time. Korean war, Vietnam and other proxy wars were already very taxing to the US (And the USSR), let alone an all-out war/invasion. Subversion was a much, much, much smarter tactic, required less effort and had very desirable effects, for the US at least. Not to mention that the secrets of Operation Condor and shit like that are still being discovered to this day and they are kept pretty much in the academical debate, in other words, it doesn't soil the US's international reputation as much as it could, the US can still keep it's " good guy " façade.


No such thing as good guys or bad guys, in geopolitics or in life, people and countries do good and bad things.  Luckily for the world the US is here because the alternative (Russia and China) would be bad for business.
And like I said, coups are more common than just the US, even in regional nations.  I would be more grateful that the West at least tries to keep them to a minimum now.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 3, 2019)

I thought I took a wrong turn and ended up in the cafe for a second there. What the fuck, guys?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How did you get that from having the authority to assert your identity.  You're so sensitive about the fact there are superpowers in the world.  The US isn't a pre-WWI Empire, it isn't some evil power that just goes around doing whatever to whoever (although it has the power to).  Nothing wrong with it wanting it's due respect.


*its

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Francyst (Aug 4, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Not when it is tied to my country's history and it continues to shape our current political spectrum to this day. What did you think ? " Yeah, sure, kill their blooming democracy, nothing bad will come out of 21 years of dictatorship ". Fuck off with this " it has been 50 years " bullshit, you don't know the consequences of it, the relatvies and family of people who died are still alive, the people who were tortured are still alive and remember well their traumas, there are people who could never even bury their loved ones. And this I am saying in a personal scale. In a much wider sense, the dictatorship gave us many fucked up " political heritages " that I can't even begin to describe how they continue to ruin us. Oh and, BTW, it officially ended 34 years ago, and I'll " get over it " when the consequences of it also become null in my country, which there's a zero chance of happening ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Whataboutism much ? Also, you would not have the manpower (Nor did have back then) to downright invade all countries you staged a coup, and to maintain those people there, imagine dozens of Vietnams at any given time, various uprisings and downright war in many countries at the same time. Korean war, Vietnam and other proxy wars were already very taxing to the US (And the USSR), let alone an all-out war/invasion. Subversion was a much, much, much smarter tactic, required less effort and had very desirable effects, for the US at least. Not to mention that the secrets of Operation Condor and shit like that are still being discovered to this day and they are kept pretty much in the academical debate, in other words, it doesn't soil the US's international reputation as much as it could, the US can still keep it's " good guy " façade.





Mider T said:


> Your country isn't unique in this regard.  At least you still had Brazilians in charge and those Brazilians had some Braziliand supporting them, giving them legitimacy.  It could be an active foreign power setting up rule like Britain to India or France to Algeria.  Then the situation would truly be worse.  Or an actual recent event like Kosovo or Tiananmen Square.  Once again it isn't right but there's been more than enough time and for more recent problems than to blame the US for anything.  Blame the weak institutions that got you into that mess.
> 
> No such thing as good guys or bad guys, in geopolitics or in life, people and countries do good and bad things.  Luckily for the world the US is here because the alternative (Russia and China) would be bad for business.
> And like I said, coups are more common than just the US, even in regional nations.  I would be more grateful that the West at least tries to keep them to a minimum now.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

I apologize for Mr. Black Leg's off-topicness, I'll keep him in line next time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 8, 2019)

@DemonDragonJ

Why hello there, DemonDragonJ. I have noticed that you are currently online. Does this mean that you have finished hanging out in your grandmother's bathroom and will be returning to the Konoha Country Club in order to make some more high quality threads?

You are the most important member in this section and things have not been the same without you.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why hello there, DemonDragonJ. I have noticed that you are currently online. Does this mean that you have finished hanging out in your grandmother's bathroom and will be returning to the Konoha Country in order to make some more high quality threads?
> 
> You are the most important member in this section and things have not been the same without you.



I wish that that were the case, but I am at my own house briefly to get more clothing to wear for the next several days, but I shall definitely let everyone know when I have returned fully.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wish that that were the case, but I am at my own house briefly to get more clothing to wear for the next several days, but I shall definitely let everyone know when I have returned fully.



That is certainly most unfortunate to hear. It seems that then it is up to me then to create fresh, new threads for the Konoha Country Club during your absence. Of course, I doubt my threads will even be half as sophisticated and eloquent as yours, but I shall try my best to live up to your high standard that you have set for this section.

Please give me your blessing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 11, 2019)

I expected the work to be done, by this point, but it is not; it is more than halfway finished, which is very good, so I hope that it is finished, soon.

My grandmother is enjoying having me at her house, because she is now 89 and cannot move without a walker, but I dare not ask my parents if they are enjoying me not being at their house, since I am too afraid of what answer that they may give.

This is the longest duration I have ever spent away from my own house, and being displaced in this manner is frustrating, but it is good practice for when I eventually and permanently move into my own place, which does not seem to be likely to occur in the near future, unless some great disaster strikes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 5, 2019)

The work on my bathroom was supposed to be finished, this week, but it shall not be finished until next week, so there is only slightly longer to wait until I can return to posting with my regular frequency.


----------



## Francyst (Oct 5, 2019)

The bathroom redemption arc is coming to an end.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 13, 2019)

The reconstruction of my bathroom is finally finished! I shall now be returning to posting as frequently as I had, before. The process took longer than I expected it to take, but the bathroom looks absolutely amazing, completely different from how it was, before. I hope that my grandmother does not miss me, now that I am no longer living with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The reconstruction of my bathroom is finally finished! I shall now be returning to posting as frequently as I had, before. The process took longer than I expected it to take, but the bathroom looks absolutely amazing, completely different from how it was, before. I hope that my grandmother does not miss me, now that I am no longer living with her.


Your phone missed you, since you didn't use it to post here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 16, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Your phone missed you, since you didn't use it to post here.



I always have my cell phone with me when I leave my house, so, if it were sentient, it would not have missed me; however, if my computer were sentient, it definitely would have missed me.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 20, 2019)

*
Bathroom Redempion Arc

El Fin*​


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 22, 2019)

A sentient Cell Phone would be great because I'm sick of fixing typos every time I type a damn sentence.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2019)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> A sentient Cell Phone would be great because I'm sick of fixing typos every time I type a damn sentence.


In DDJ's eyes it would sapient.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The reconstruction of my bathroom is finally finished! I shall now be returning to posting as frequently as I had, before. The process took longer than I expected it to take, but the bathroom looks absolutely amazing, completely different from how it was, before. I hope that my grandmother does not miss me, now that I am no longer living with her.


Hey want to play in that mafia game, starts november first. Invitation still open.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Hey want to play in that mafia game, starts november first. Invitation still open.



What are the rules of the game, again?


----------

